# Sir Vape Presents : Lemon Tart by Dinner Lady



## Sir Vape (24/11/16)

The award winning Lemon Tart by Dinner Lady has hit the shelves at Sir Vape. These guys have redefined the word tart and blended the perfect lemon meringue vape that we have ever tasted.

You have got to get yourself a bottle and see why it's taking the vape world by storm.

Lemon Tart by Dinner Lady is inspired by everyone's favourite lemon pudding; tangy Lemon curd lavished over gooey Meringue, and finally enveloped in delicious thin crust Pastry. This is a luxurious pudding that's so good seconds won't be enough!



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/dinner-lady-lemon-tart
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/dinner-lady-lemon-tart
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (24/11/16)

oOOOH This is worth getting out of my DIY streak, even if only for 30ml once off.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> oOOOH This is worth getting out of my DIY streak, even if only for 30ml once off.



It is sublime


----------



## Chezzig (7/2/17)

Sir Vape said:


> It is sublime


 Any chance of bringing in the 60 mls and the Rice Pudding Flavour ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (7/2/17)

Chezzig said:


> Any chance of bringing in the 60 mls and the Rice Pudding Flavour ?


The lemon tart is tops. Scared to try the strawberry tart because all strawberry juices taste like plastic to my dof taste buds, hesitant about the cornflake tart but would seriously like to give the rice pudding a go. Have you tasted the cornflakes yet @Chezzig ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (7/2/17)

What awards?


----------



## Rooigevaar (8/2/17)

http://vapedinnerlady.com/2017/01/10/dinner-lady-scores-hat-trick-online-awards/

@Sprint 

Love this juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (8/2/17)

Deckie said:


> The lemon tart is tops. Scared to try the strawberry tart because all strawberry juices taste like plastic to my dof taste buds, hesitant about the cornflake tart but would seriously like to give the rice pudding a go. Have you tasted the cornflakes yet @Chezzig ?


It is, Ive only tried a bit of someone else's , very Keen for mine to arrive tomorrow . If its as good as I remember ill def need bigger bottles 

I seem to remember you and I having the same issue with Strawberry .. eek, I wont be trying the Strawberry one either. I haven't tried the Cornflakes have you ? BUT Im dying to try the Rice pudding  My all time favorite pudding !!


----------



## Deckie (8/2/17)

Chezzig said:


> It is, Ive only tried a bit of someone else's , very Keen for mine to arrive tomorrow . If its as good as I remember ill def need bigger bottles
> 
> I seem to remember you and I having the same issue with Strawberry .. eek, I wont be trying the Strawberry one either. I haven't tried the Cornflakes have you ? BUT Im dying to try the Rice pudding  My all time favorite pudding !!


You going enjoy the Lemon Tart, I'm going to order cornflakes to try, I'll keep you posted but yes we need Rice Pudding please @Sir Vape


----------



## boxerulez (14/2/17)

Arent they changing the packaging all together now for EU regulations? Smaller bottles only or some such?


----------



## Sir Vape (15/2/17)

boxerulez said:


> Arent they changing the packaging all together now for EU regulations? Smaller bottles only or some such?



For UK sales yeah but for export should stay the same


----------

